# Stabilized Spalted Hackberry Trumpet



## ghost1066 (Oct 30, 2016)

I had a few of our spalted hackberry blanks stabilized and this is the first one I have gotten to turn. I kinda like it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Ray D (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice. I picked up my first trumpet this spring....still learning to play it. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice. I've never used one of those although I played trumpet for 15 years... my guess the translation is nil...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nicely turned!!


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 2, 2016)

Very nice love Hackberry. Rick


----------

